# Living Illusions based out of Phoenix here



## Living Illusions (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey guys...
Just wanted to introduce myself...Kevin from Living Illusions here.
We produce a touring show called Living Illusions. It one of the larger touring illusion shows in the country and features one of the top female escape artsists in the world with her Houdini Water Torture Cell. The show has been featured on The Travel Channel, played Lollapalooza, some of the biggest Christian Music Festivals in the country and played the Summer Olympics in Syndey in 2000.

We carry full production and I have tried to learn as much as I can by being hands on. However, I can't learn as fast as I want to...lol
Currently we carry 90' of 12' box truss, Elation's Power Spot 575's, Source Four Pars & Ellipsoidals, Look's Unique Hazers and Viper II foggers. 
This all runs off of Elation's Compuware Pro, which also plays the tracks in our show. We do a fair amount of multimedia in the show with two rear projected screens using two Christie projectors. 

Now that you know a little about us....I want to learn as much about everything...LOL. But seriously, I do want to make our show better and take it further than we have thus far.

Here is our site...
http://livingillusions.com

On the multi media page... there is a video of Kristen Johnon's Water Torture Cell. This particular video she is under water 2:02 on one breath. Two weeks ago in Sioux Falls, Sd she went 3:15 and average just over 2:30. 
http://livingillusions.com/?multimedia


Anyways that who I am...I look forward to hangin out here and learning more. By the way we are based out of Phoenix, AZ. Anyone here from that area?

Kevin


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Kevin, great to see you here...small world, eh? Didn't know you'd moved to Phoenix, last time I saw you you were in Indy, if I remember correctly?

--A


----------



## Living Illusions (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Andy...long time.
Yes we were in Indy. We moved our operations to Phoenix in May.
You working on any productions right now?

Kevin


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Mar 29, 2006)

Yup, I'm off tour...did that stint with "The Full Monty" that I was opening when we met up in Indy, then went out for ten months mixing one of the "Sesame Street Live" tours. Now I'm in NYC for a couple years, working at a shop and mixing off-Broadway shows at the moment. I'm in previews right now for a one-man show that's doing a ten week run, after that, we'll see what comes up  Drop me a line via email sometime and we'll catch up!

--A


----------

